# K3 3G issues



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

so I've had my K3 since Jan '11 and I've been really happy w/ it until recently.  Within the past couple of months, it will restart itself, not find any books, and freeze on a fairly regular basis.  This generally happens when the whispernet is on, so I tend to leave it off (which I did before to save battery power).  I thought that maybe I had too many books on it (I'm nearing my limit), so I've been deleting books off, but that's not the problem, either.  I've done all the restarts short of restoring it to factory settings, which I'm reluctant to do since I have a lot of fanfiction (which is the reason for the kindle) on there and I just don't want to have to take the time to reinstall all of it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

You might want to take a look at this post (and the rest of the thread) - http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,108962.msg1642395.html#msg1642395.

It sounds like your problem is with indexes, if you've cleared a lot of books you might want to try following the instructions and see if they help.

If all else fails a factory reset will probably sort all the problems out - and make your Kindle a lot faster as well!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you, I'll try this when I get the yahoos to bed tonight (nothing like having a 3 yr old and an almost 7 month old to leach away @ free time)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH deleted the indexes for me and it was a lot!  It was over 2000 entries and over 500mb of data, so that was probably the problem.  I've reset it as well, so I'm waiting for it to come back up to test.  Thanks for the idea, I'll make sure to have DH delete the indexes often.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know, Alle!

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Let us know, Alle!
> 
> Betsy


so far it's not worked. I'm trying to get it to unfreeze so the computer will recognize it and I can back it up and do a factory reset. I'd really like to avoid calling CS, but it's not looking likely. It may be time to get a new one (DH agrees that a replacement is a needful thing since I read so much).


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I'd really like to avoid calling CS, but it's not looking likely. It may be time to get a new one


If you can't reset your Kindle, don't hesitate to call customer service. They may give you a new one for free even though out of warranty, especially if you have never gotten a replacement before. At worse, they will offer you a replacement unit at a promotional price. Maybe you want a newer model, but it would be worth calling just to see what they offer.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I think my k3 is a teenage girl.  I called support and it wouldn't respond to the restarting or any other troubleshooting they suggested.  They asked if it were fully charged (it was over 1/2 way charged) so they suggested I let it charge and they'll call me back in an hour.  5 mins after they got off the phone, it rebooted and connected to my computer.  Jerk.  So I'll wait until they call back and go thru tech support (and I've backed up the kindle, so I won't have to when they ask me to to a factory reset, which I'm suspecting is the next step)


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

after about 2 1/2 hrs on the phone, it's clear that my k3 isn't going to make it.  I'm just going to go ahead and use this as an excuse to update to a touch.  DH wants to keep the k3 to see if he can fix it (in other words, he wants to play)


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

What is your K3 wrapped in? If it is an Amazon leather cover without a light or another cover that uses the hinge system that may be your problem. Try taking your K3 out of its cover, restart it and see if your problems go away.

Amazon admitted it had a problem with these covers and did an exchange for anyone that complained. You and I may have been the only people that didn't have their K3s start acting up until recently. If this is your problem, Amazon will still exchange your cover, but you will have to remind them of the problem.

See this post:
http://www.amazon.com/cover-causes-Kindle-freeze-reboot/forum/Fx12U61UWYSO3UY/Tx17O3815XVEMVM/1/ref=cm_cd_naredir?_encoding=UTF8&cdItems=25&asin=B003DZ163E&store=generic


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> What is your K3 wrapped in? If it is an Amazon leather cover without a light or another cover that uses the hinge system that may be your problem. Try taking your K3 out of its cover, restart it and see if your problems go away.
> 
> Amazon admitted it had a problem with these covers and did an exchange for anyone that complained. You and I may have been the only people that didn't have their K3s start acting up until recently. If this is your problem, Amazon will still exchange your cover, but you will have to remind them of the problem.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I don't have a cover on my K3. I am still hoping it will come out of it's electronic coma and become a back up for me (DH stopped on his way home from work and bought me a Touch)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> (DH stopped on his way home from work and bought me a Touch)


 

He really wants to play with yours, doesn't he!

Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> He really wants to play with yours, doesn't he!
> 
> Betsy


he has the Fire and the K3 is still frozen. This was really a case of "if Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> he has the Fire and the K3 is still frozen. This was really a case of "if Mama ain't happy, nobody's happy"


It's good that he knows that! ..but I was talking about your earlier comment:



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> DH wants to keep the k3 to see if he can fix it (in other words, he wants to play)




Betsy


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

One of the reasons why DH is an excellent IT tech (or problem solver) is the fact that it bugs him when he can't get something fixed and he will try to figure out how to fix it and why it's broken.  This is one of those cases.  He doesn't know what's wrong w/ the K3, but he's gonna try to fix it, by golly!


----------

